# Safety SPS / RS-FlipFlop



## c.wehn (22 März 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe gehört, das es Gründe geben soll die es untersagen (unzulässig) einen RS-FlipFlop in einer Safety-SPS (PNOZ Multi) zu verwenden.

Hat das schon mal jemand von euch gehört?


----------



## thomass5 (22 März 2011)

Hallo, 
in welchem Zusammenhang hast du das gehört? Wenn es in dem Gerät programmierbar(parametrierbar) ist wird es auch unter Beachtung der Gegebenheiten seine Berechtigung haben. Grundsätzlich sollte man halt beim Einsatz dieser und anderer Sicherheitsgeräte wissen was man da und wie man es tut.

Thomas


----------



## Dr.M (22 März 2011)

Warum denn nicht? Du hast ja auch z.B. Ausschaltverzögerungen zur Verfügung. Die finde ich persönlich gefährlicher wenn ich es aus deiner Sichtweise betrachte. Manchmal braucht man auch in der Sicherheitstechnik solche Bausteine. Aber wie Thomas schon sagt: man muß wissen was man da tut.


----------



## Tommi (25 März 2011)

c.wehn schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe gehört, das es Gründe geben soll die es untersagen (unzulässig) einen RS-FlipFlop in einer Safety-SPS (PNOZ Multi) zu verwenden.
> 
> Hat das schon mal jemand von euch gehört?


 
Hallo,

habe ich noch nicht gehört!

Das PNOZmulti finde ich schon eingeschränkt. Wenn nicht mal mehr
RS-Flip-Flop möglich wäre, könntest Du gleich wieder Hardware-Schaltungen nehmen.

Aber (wurde auch schon gesagt) man muss wissen was man tut und testen (oder testen lassen) was man getan hat!!!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (25 März 2011)

Hallo, 
  um eine sicherheitsbezogene Anwendersoftware schreiben zu können sollte bzw. muss man den Abschnitt 4.6.3 der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 beachten.  Hier geht es um einen kompletten Entwicklungszyklus einer Software auch zu beachten ist der Anhang J. Nicht einfach mal hin setzen und schnell was ein tippen hier geht es wie auch bei Hardwareplanung in der Sicherheitsfunktion um die Prüfung und den Nachweis das alles der Spezifikation entspricht.

  RS Glieder haben eben Speichernde Eigenschaften die nicht immer gut sind in der Sicherheitstechnik. Aber möglich sind diese schon.


----------



## Blockmove (25 März 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> um eine sicherheitsbezogene Anwendersoftware schreiben zu können sollte bzw. muss man den Abschnitt 4.6.3 der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 beachten.


 
PNOZmulti und auch Siemens 3RK3 sind lt. Hersteller keine *programmierbaren* sondern *konfigurierbare* Sicherheitsschaltgeräte. In wie weit spielt das eigentlich eine Rolle bei Konstruktion und Einsatz?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (25 März 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> PNOZmulti und auch Siemens 3RK3 sind lt. Hersteller keine *programmierbaren* sondern *konfigurierbare* Sicherheitsschaltgeräte. In wie weit spielt das eigentlich eine Rolle bei Konstruktion und Einsatz?
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


 
Hallo Dieter,

zunächst mal dieser Link:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41175&highlight=Konfiguration

Die 13849 unterscheidet zwei Arten von Programmiersprachen:

FVL: Sprache mit *nicht* eingeschränktem Sprachumfang (C++, etc.)
LVL: Sprache mit eingeschränktem Sprachumfang (KOP, FUP, etc.)

Konfigurierbare Sicherheitssteuerungen gehören zu den LVL
Bei FVL ist mehr Aufwand bei der Verifizierung und Validierung
der Software nötig.

Details hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42907

Ich habe auch schon gehört, daß das Produktmarketing der
Hersteller damit den Kunden die Angst vor dem Einsatz nehmen
will, nach dem Motto: "Kann doch jeder, man muss *nur* konfigurieren."

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (25 März 2011)

Hallo,
leider wird hier oft ein falscher Eindruck erweckt!
Es wird hier eine Software geschrieben, was aber ein unterschied ist man benutzt sehr oft fertige Funktionsbausteine die Zertifiziert sind und dadurch wird der Aufwand geringer.
Vergleichbar etwa mit dem Einsatz von Sicherheitsrelais anstatt selbst gebauten Relaissteuerungen. Aber auch diese muss man Verifizieren und Validieren. 
Und wie Tommi schon erklärt hat handelt es sich in diesen Steuerungen um SRASW in LVL mit einem Zertifizierten Softwaretool und Zertifizierten Funktionsbausteinen in einer Zertifizierten Sicherheits-SPS, es ist immer noch das Vereinfachte V-Model anzuwenden aber es wird wesentlich einfacher man kann einige Punkt sehr einfach erfüllen.

Und es muss auf jedenfall Validiert werden!


----------



## Safety (25 März 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon gehört, daß das Produktmarketing der
> Hersteller damit den Kunden die Angst vor dem Einsatz nehmen
> will, nach dem Motto: "Kann doch jeder, man muss *nur* konfigurieren."
> 
> ...


Hallo Tommi, 
wenn man die teilweise komplexen Sicherheitsfunktionen in modernen Maschinen ansieht erkennt man schnell das es nicht mehr möglich ist dies ohne programmierbare Sicherheitstechnik zulösen. Ich habe es schon öfter feststellen müssen das schon einfache Maschinen mit Betriebsartenwahl und Zustimmeinrichtung mit Reduziertem Risko und Pneumatik und Hydraulik sich nicht oder nur schwer mit Klappertechnik bzw. einzelnen Funktionen lösen lassen. Und selbst bei denen wo es noch gereicht hat war die Verifizierung und Validierung um ein vielfaches höher als bei einer Sicherheits-SPS


----------



## Tommi (26 März 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Und es muss auf jedenfall Validiert werden!


 
Genau, nämlich ob man die zertifizierten Funktionsbausteine auch
logisch und- bzw. oder-mäßig mit korrekten Quittierungen und dynamischen Signalwechselüberwachungen und... und... und... programmiert (sorry, konfiguriert) hat! 

Gruß
Tommi


----------

